# [SOLVED] GTA San Andreas requires atleast DirectX 9



## Kazoo

I've had GTA San Andreas on my PC for about yeah, kept playing it every once in a while without any kind of problem. Today when I wanted to start it said "Grand Theft Auto SA requires at least DirectX version 9.0".

I already have Dx 9 installed, I've had it since forever. Don't understand why the game doesn't work anymore.


----------



## ReviverSoft

*Re: GTA San Andreas requires atleast DirectX 9*

Guessing there was a change in your system hardware or game settings. 

In any case, head on to the save games or user files folder of GTA, delete the "gta_sa.set" file and try again.

This helps the game detect your hardware again and save the settings in a new file.


----------



## Kazoo

*Re: GTA San Andreas requires atleast DirectX 9*



ReviverSoft said:


> Guessing there was a change in your system hardware or game settings.
> 
> In any case, head on to the save games or user files folder of GTA, delete the "gta_sa.set" file and try again.
> 
> This helps the game detect your hardware again and save the settings in a new file.


Works like a charm, thanks.


----------



## RockmasteR

*Re: GTA San Andreas requires atleast DirectX 9*

Glad to hear you solved it

thanks to ReviverSoft,

I'll mark this thread as solved and close it


----------

